# Configuration Mail pour free



## chupastar (14 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Je n'arive pas à utiliser mail pour recuperer mon courier sur free.
Qq'un pourrait m'indiquer la bonne configuration.

Actuellement je met:

serveur de reception: popo.free.fr

serveur d'envois: smtp.free.fr

J'indique mon nom mon password mais ça m'indique que ça n'arive pas à se conecter 







Merci.


----------



## Bilbo (14 Mars 2004)

Qu'il n'arrive pas à ce connecter sur « popo.free.fr » me paraît normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essaie avec : pop.free.fr

À+


----------



## chupastar (14 Mars 2004)

Oups!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai les doigts tellement gros que j'ai appyé sur les deux touches à la fois! Fautdire aussi que j'etais fatigué hier soir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'etait bien pop.free.fr que je voulais marquer et ça ne marche pas...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

bien, je savais pas ou poster mon message de détresse, ici c'est parfait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voili, voillou, jusqu'a maintenant ma boite mail sur mon mac fonctionnait tres bien (je suis également chez free), et depuis quelques jours impossible de recevoir mes messages dessus... je suis obligé d'aller les récupérer sur le  serveur... pourtant, ma config est bonne (je n'y ai pas touché), et.... ca me saouleeeee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour info, je suis encore sur X.2.2 (et oui, y a des résistants), et.... 

merci a ceux qui pourraient m'aider...


----------



## chupastar (14 Mars 2004)

Et tu as mis quoi dans ta config de serveur d'envois et de reception?

Car c'est peut etre pour la même raison que jen'arrive pas à prendre mes mails sur free?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

pop.free.fr et smtp.free.fr

mais ca marchait tres bien avant ce week, et je n'ai rien touché (je sais je me répéte). A mon avis, le probleme ne vient pas de chez nous, il vient de chez free (si quelqu'un pouvait me conforter dans cette idée, d'ailleurs).

(si tu veux regarder tes mails en attendant.. tu vas sur free.fr, selectionnes le ch'tit icone pour regarder tes mails en haut, tu rentres ton adresse mail et le mot  de passe, c'est toujours mieux que rien !!! )


----------



## chupastar (14 Mars 2004)

oui c'est ce que je fais.
Ca viens peut etre de free alorss car ma config est la même que la tienne...


----------



## jpetit2 (14 Mars 2004)

préférences de mail; comptes;*informations du compte* 
type de compte : POP
----------------------------
serveur de réception : *pop.free.fr* 
nom d'utilisateur :*le vôtre*
mot de passe : *le vôtre*
----------------------------
serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : *smtp.free.fr:suivi de votre nom d'utilisateur*
dans les réglages du serveur, le port doit être *25*
----------------------------
préférences de mail; comptes;*avancé*
je vous conseille de cocher l'option "après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur : *"une fois déplacé de la boite de réception"* 
le port indiqué est le port *110*; authentification : *"mot de passe"* ; utiliser SSL : non coché.
----------------------------
*vérifiez également vos réglages "indésirables"*. Il m'est arrivé avec de mauvais choix d'avoir une destruction immédiate de l'ensemble des courriels qui me parvenaient!.
bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

mouais c ca port 25...

ma configue est bonne. j'en suis sur. c chez que ca déconne


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Mars 2004)

free est trop aléatoire pour en faire sa mail box principale...

      il vaut mieux prendre un autre compte chez laposte.net ou yahoo, qui sont nettement plus sûrs


----------



## delta (15 Mars 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> free est trop aléatoire pour en faire sa mail box principale...
> 
> il vaut mieux prendre un autre compte chez laposte.net ou yahoo, qui sont nettement plus sûrs



Personnellement je n'ai jamais connu le moindre souci avec FREE (j'ai 3 comptes IMAP chez eux avec 60 mega de données cumulées dessus) même si leurs réglages IMAP sont, à mes yeux, originaux ; alors que nous avons connu quelques jours de panne sur LaPoste et que leur webmail était à une époque incompatible avec Safari.
Yahoo est simple, fiable, mais POP uniquement et 6 mega seulement.

Par prudence je suggère : 2 FAI mini et 2 services de courriers différents pour avoir toujours une roue de secours.

Bonne journée


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> free est trop aléatoire pour en faire sa mail box principale..










euhhh benh j'ai 4 site internet chez free avec courrier,  mailing list etc etc ...
benh ca marche tres tres tres tres tres tres bien


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2004)

et par la vous etes aller voir ci cela corresponds a vos ennuis?


----------



## chupastar (19 Mars 2004)

Ca ne marche toujours pas chez moi et les problemes qu'ils recense sur leur sites sont reparés depuis...


----------



## cham (2 Avril 2005)

delta a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je n'ai jamais connu le moindre souci avec FREE (j'ai 3 comptes IMAP chez eux avec 60 mega de données cumulées dessus) même si leurs réglages IMAP sont, à mes yeux, originaux ;



Peux-tu m'aider stp ? J'ai activé une BAL chez free, mais je n'ai qu'un dossier INBOX, pas de "Messages envoyés", "Corbeille", etc. 

Comment paramétrer proprement un compte IMAP Free comme chez laposte.net ?


----------



## cham (4 Avril 2005)

Arf ! Personne ne sait ?  

En fait j'ai dû vraiment planter ma BAL free pcq quand je m'envoie un mail il n'est pas délivré ("unable..."). Pas glop.  :rose:


----------



## atari.fr (2 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

le port doit rester 110, en 25 ca ne marche pas on dirait


----------

